# Long time, no mating



## thehunterp (Aug 13, 2011)

We've had some these turtles for at least 9 years, and we have had no eggs or babies, so i would assume that they are mostly female, but if you could take a look at each picture and clarify. The picture labeled "tortoise" is one i got today



thehunterp said:


> We've had some these turtles for at least 9 years, and we have had no eggs or babies, so i would assume that they are mostly female, but if you could take a look at each picture and clarify. The picture labeled "tortoise" is one i got today



The last pic is the one i got today. just please tell me the gender of each turtle. simply label 
pic 1 ___
2__
3
4
5
6
7
THANK YOU!


----------



## ascott (Aug 13, 2011)

Are they Sulcatas?


----------



## jeffbens0n (Aug 13, 2011)

I see males 3,4 and possibly 5 the rest females. That is my guess.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Aug 13, 2011)

What are the sizes of your sulcatas? They look to be sub-adults/ young adults. You will see successful breeding with females around 16" SLC and larger. Males seem to mature at a little smaller size.
1. female
2. female
3. male
4. male
5. male
6. female
7. male


----------



## Laura (Aug 13, 2011)

hard to tell how big they are, but if sulcatas, they look small for nine years old.. 
they are Tortoise, not turtles.. ;-)
pics of where you keep them and of them would be cool.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 13, 2011)

"long time, no mating" sounds like my love life.


----------



## ascott (Aug 13, 2011)

sing it again Captain...sing it again....LOL


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 14, 2011)

dmmj said:


> "long time, no mating" sounds like my love life.



THERE YOU GO AGAIN. THANKS FOR THE MOURNING SMILE! LINDY


----------



## Neal (Aug 14, 2011)

They seem a little small to be mating.


----------

